

Nameless: A Graph-based programming language - tiglionabbit
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WtgfUqN6SdOXQjE-tj_QyjyhB0Q9nR6jph3Pd1gnxw4/pub
This has been a toy project of mine for a while.  You can play with the examples in the browser-based IDE here:<p>Factorial function: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nickretallack.com&#x2F;visual_language&#x2F;#&#x2F;ace0c51e4ee3f9d7483ec10780d1ed43
Move a box around: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nickretallack.com&#x2F;visual_language&#x2F;#&#x2F;f2983238d90bd3e0aede71aeec767ce1<p>What you see right now is an ugly prototype that doesn&#x27;t allow you to share your code or work on a touch device yet, but I figure it will be pretty awesome when you can do those things.<p>Btw, this isn&#x27;t a copycat of NoFloJS.  I started working on this in 2011, long before I&#x27;d heard of them.  I was surprised at their success on Kickstarter, which makes me think perhaps there is interest in this sort of programming after all.<p>Criticism is welcome.
======
tiglionabbit
This has been a toy project of mine for a while. You can play with the
examples in the browser-based IDE here:

Factorial function:
[http://nickretallack.com/visual_language/#/ace0c51e4ee3f9d74...](http://nickretallack.com/visual_language/#/ace0c51e4ee3f9d7483ec10780d1ed43)
Move a box around:
[http://nickretallack.com/visual_language/#/f2983238d90bd3e0a...](http://nickretallack.com/visual_language/#/f2983238d90bd3e0aede71aeec767ce1)

What you see right now is an ugly prototype that doesn't allow you to share
your code or work on a touch device yet, but I figure it will be pretty
awesome when you can do those things.

Btw, this isn't a copycat of NoFloJS. I started working on this in 2011, long
before I'd heard of them. I was surprised at their success on Kickstarter,
which makes me think perhaps there is interest in this sort of programming
after all.

Criticism is welcome.

~~~
_random_
NoFloJS is by no mean original but how does your project compare to them?

~~~
tiglionabbit
Mine is isomorphic to a traditional programming language in terms of
execution, whereas theirs seems to use an actor model.

